# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Bunnings Laminate Benchtop!! HELP!!

## tiggerjump819

Hi Everyone,  :Wink 1:  
We are doing the kitchen reno, and now stuck with the benchtop. Our handyman said he couldn't cut the bunnings laminate benchtop....and we ask around for few company...they all said can't do.
We ask for bunnings and their specialist for help.....either the quote is too expensive...over $500...all need 5~7 days for cuttings..... 
Is any people can help us? who can cut the bunnings laminate benchtop? and what price?
or is it really can't do by ourselves? must need specialist? 
We are in Brunswick West VIC. We want have a corner cut and 3straight cut...
Sorry for so many questions...but a little woman is desprate for help.... 
Any suggestion would be very welcome! 
Thanks, 
Tiggerjump819

----------


## rod1949

What was the reason/s given by the Handyman and companies. 
For the straight cuts all that is needed is a decent saw bench with a sharp carbide tipped saw blade with the blade height set just above the thickness of the material to give a good sharp cut top edge. 
I assume the corner cut is 45 degrees is basically the same as above. 
Your other option is to use a router with say a 12mm dia carbide straight cutting bit long enough for the thickness of the material, and clamp a straight edge back at the appropriate distance from the finished cut edge running through in small depth cuts. 
You can also cut by hand (ie handsaw, circular saw, jigsaw) and then do a final trim using the above router method. 
You can also use the router method/setup for the final trim of the 45 degree corner with a parallel cut on both pieces at the same time, but you would need to set up and hold the tops in their position, and then if walls are an issue move out so the router will have a clear run right through.

----------


## Sybarite

> What was the reason/s given by the Handyman and companies?

  All the businesses in the above category that I know refuse to touch anything that has come from Bunnings - for a whole lot of reasons...that would be my guess. 
Is the top square edge laminated or post formed? 
If the edges are post formed you will need to cut a full mitre (45 degree join) or a more efficient use of materials is to cut a mason's mitre, where the join cuts in at 45 degrees for about 50mm then squares up perpendicular to one of the tops. 
Getting two cuts to meet perfectly on a cut benchtop can take a fine touch and most guys who do it in their own workshops use a jig at least...another reason that a handyman won't want to touch it...nobody wants the liability of possibly having to replace something that they did not supply if anything goes wrong. 
The Bunnings quote is outrageous by the way...if a professional were to do it for you they really shouldn't be asking more than $200 +/- ...at least that is what we would be charging for that component of the job if we were supplying AUSTRALIAN MADE benchtops. 
The best people to ask about getting your tops joined are a Post Forming business - but the chances are that they won't want to touch the Bunnings board either. 
Such wonderful things one finds out after one has purchased the product. 
If you do try and do this yourself please make sure you don't inhale any of the dust and that includes cleaning up afterwards. 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------


## rod1949

> All the businesses in the above category that I know refuse to touch anything that has come from Bunnings - for a whole lot of reasons...that would be my guess. 
> The best people to ask about getting your tops joined are a Post Forming business - but the chances are that they won't want to touch the Bunnings board either. 
> Such wonderful things one finds out after one has purchased the product. 
> If you do try and do this yourself please make sure you don't inhale any of the dust and that includes cleaning up afterwards. 
> Cheers, 
> Earl

  Given that it's all made in the land of the big "C" untold nasties could be released :Eek: .

----------


## WillyInBris

Take the benchtops back and get your money back if you can and get someone to make one for you to the dimensions you need it will end up costing less and looking better thats what I have done on two seperate occasions. 
I used a company called Benchworx on Brisbane Southside (plenty companies will make to order in the yellow pages) the benchtop was perfect took me 90 mins to install after they delivered it the fun part was cutting the area for the sink check 10 times cut once. 
when you take the benchtops back get some MDF sheets cut up at bunnings for a temporary benchtop so you can make dinner should only cost about $40 they don't have to be perfect just a work surface.

----------


## leeton

I really can't understand why the handyman can't cut the benchtop...I recently cut the end off a bunnings benchtop...no problems...circular saw...I think I turned it upside down from memory...and clamped a straight edge to the bench to guide the saw...or do as Willy said...take it back and get someone to do a new benchtop to suit. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Sybarite

> Take the benchtops back and get your money back if you can and get someone to make one for you to the dimensions you need it will end up costing less and looking better thats what I have done on two seperate occasions. 
> I used a company called Benchworx on Brisbane Southside (plenty companies will make to order in the yellow pages) the benchtop was perfect took me 90 mins to install after they delivered it the fun part was cutting the area for the sink check 10 times cut once. 
> when you take the benchtops back get some MDF sheets cut up at bunnings for a temporary benchtop so you can make dinner should only cost about $40 they don't have to be perfect just a work surface.

  I have used Benchworx for years and they are first rate - extremely helpful and support their product to the end.   

> Given that it's all made in the land of the big "C" untold nasties could be released.

  Spot on Rod, I was just trying to avoid actually saying that as a certain cheap hardware and building materials megasupplier have been getting quite upset about people like me saying that on forums like this. 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------


## arms

> I have used Benchworx for years and they are first rate - extremely helpful and support their product to the end.   
> Spot on Rod, I was just trying to avoid actually saying that as a certain cheap hardware and building materials megasupplier have been getting quite upset about people like me saying that on forums like this. 
> Cheers, 
> Earl

  let me weigh in here ,any reliable manufacturer  will back their own product to the hilt ,but when you take something that is of an unknown source and unknown composite ,then ask a company to alter the product ,they will look at the WORST senario when pricing ,in this cse i woud factor  in a new bit for the cnc just in case the board has a rock inside ,sounds silly but the overseas board and components are very unreliable in terms of composition and stucture ,

----------


## Master Splinter

Are we talking a piece of laminex stuck to a board benchtop, or one of the fake stone panels laminated to a bit o' wood benchtop? 
If it's the former - circular saw and router as per what everyone else has said (or take it back and have something fabricated - that would be so much easier).   
Having installed a few 'made in china, quality controlled in china' vanities...I must say that I would look at the job of cutting it as potentially 'full of surprises' (and not necessarily nice ones).  Not surprised that the only mob that will cut them wants to charge a heap!  I certainly would not want to do it for money...as it would certainly be a 'no warranty, express or implied' job. 
If you do decide to tackle it yourself...I'd personally use a hand saw and trim to final size with a router - I've had chinese board delaminate through the middle when cutting with a circular saw.  This same board had 'waterproof glue' that left green stains on my hands when it got wet.  Lets just say that this was less than confidence inspiring for me. 
If it's the latter type of top...pay the cash.  Or take it back and get a local firm to fabricate one from corian/caeserstone or whatever (but that will probably cost quadruple or more)

----------


## dazzler

I take it they have bought a kit kitchen for bunnies and are trying to get it to fit?  Ifs thats the case I imagine bunnies wouldnt be obliged to refund it if its been put up already.

----------


## tiggerjump819

Thanks everyone for all the valuable suggestions.
Finally we are managed to find a company who able to cut bunnings benchtop.
It costed $120 for a corner joint cut and three straight cut which we are very happy about the results.
That company called AWP and actually they do benchtops themselves, it will be much convenient and economy to get the benchtop directly from them.....
this time paid some money for the experiences....haha 
thanks again! 
tiggerjump819

----------


## WillyInBris

Yes we all learn in some way or another  :2thumbsup:  do we get some pics when its all done?  :Biggrin:

----------

